# Asus Aktion Prey hilfe



## hibana (3. Mai 2017)

Ich checke nicht woher ich den Code bekomme habe von Cybersport ne asus rx480 gekauft und die meinen ich bekomm den Code von Asus, Cybersport hat mir die Asus Seite verlinkt wo ich angeblich zugang zu meinem Code bekomme, aber Asusu fordert auf den _code einzugeben ??? Wie den wenn ich ihn von niemanden erhalte wtf


----------

